# Hedgehog air fresheners!!!



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

Was at Bath and body works and they have hedgehog shaped air fresheners!! i bought every colors, and they are refillable!









they are availiable in the online store as well...
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...259.4090324.4090326.4305666.11976568&view=all


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Super cute. I have the pink one! The scent it came with does not smell all that much. Can't wait to try another scent.


----------

